
Jive.ly - a one-man attempt to better Twitter?  - nreece
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/03/23/jively-a-one-man-attempt-to-better-twitter/
======
Zev
I wouldn't call it a serious attempt to better Twitter. It seems too focused
on mobile media, not desktop media; the only filetypes you can upload (jpeg,
mp4, 3gp and xvid) are typically found on cell phones.

But it hasn't come close to success (or even beta status, really) yet. There's
no public API. It doesn't let you upload audio files. Its website needs a lot
of work still for desktop usage and a mobile version doesn't even exist yet.

Competition is great, but this doesn't look to be it for Twitter. Not yet at
least.

------
voidfiles
Good on him for trying, but twitter has the momentum. Twitter is a okay to
good idea, executed extremely well. They got enough people on board that new,
and intresting behaviors emerged. I am not certain that just technically doing
what twitter does is good enough to do what twitter does.

